# Panorámicas desde El Agustino



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos, del Agustino conozco la zona del hospital Hipólito Unanue que por cierto ha mejorado y la avenida Riva Aguero, que es bien movida.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Pues la municipalidad distrital está construyendo uno. Incluso van a hacer un Cristo de 45m (si están o no de acuerdo, este no es el punto); además, pero de acá a algunos años, se piensa unir el futuro teleférico del San Cristóbal a este cerro, algo poco creíble y cuestionable para algunos.
> Pero primero están haciendo el mirador y nuevas vías, como ya hace tiempo informé en un thread.
> Saludos.



Limeñito muy interesantes tus fotos. Me habían dicho que la Municipalidad de LIma hace tours al cerro San Cristobal, ya desde el año pasado, sabes algo de eso? Había escuchado que ya existía un mirador en la cima del cerro, y que la vista es espectacular.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Fotos muy interesantes  gracias limeñito!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bonito no es, pero se debe tener unas vistas wow! desde ahi.


----------



## eltiger25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pongan mas fotitos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh me sorprende este thread donde se muestra al distrito de una vecina notable como Tula Rodriguez, Limeñito se entiende que no seas buen fotógrafo y que la aridez de Lima no juegue a tu favor ... pero buehh con el tiempo nos sorprenderas con mejores angulos y mas nitidez. 
Una cosa que hasta ahora no puedo descubrir es la silueta de la Bella Durmiente (sedentaria :lol ... ni con las pistas llego a alucinar una durmiente ... menos una bella ... pero buehh. Yo del agustino no conozco naa .. pero estas fotos ya me han dado una idea, asi que gracias por el esfuerzo (ya que debe ser bien jodido tomar fotos revelarlas y escanearlas) y un Saludo de mi parte. Xaw!! :cogate:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interesante El Agustino*

Limeñito,dime : existe un barrio más residencial que los demás dentro del distrito ??? por ejemplo en Comas,la Urbanización El Parral es lo más bonito,en San Juan de Lurigancho,Zárate es lo más vistoso.... eso mismo pasa en El Agustino ??? confieso que nunca he visitado el distrito,si he pasado por Nicolás de Ayllón y de refilón he visto el inicio de la avenida Riva Agüero.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ohhh me sorprende este thread donde se muestra al distrito de una vecina notable como Tula Rodriguez, Limeñito se entiende que no seas buen fotógrafo y que la aridez de Lima no juegue a tu favor ... pero buehh con el tiempo nos sorprenderas con mejores angulos y mas nitidez.
> Una cosa que hasta ahora no puedo descubrir es la silueta de la Bella Durmiente (sedentaria :lol ... ni con las pistas llego a alucinar una durmiente ... menos una bella ... pero buehh. Yo del agustino no conozco naa .. pero estas fotos ya me han dado una idea, asi que gracias por el esfuerzo (ya que debe ser bien jodido tomar fotos revelarlas y escanearlas) y un Saludo de mi parte. Xaw!! :cogate:


Cuándo no tú!!!!

En fin, qué gracioso lo de "vecina notable", pero ahora la chica es molinense. Es comprensible que no conozcas, así como algunos otros foristas, pues aparte de la "famita", tiene pocas avenidas; la más importante es Riva Aguero, que nos conecta con el centro, con la av. Nicolás Ayllón y con San Juan de Lurigancho.
(
En realidad no es mucho esfuerzo, pues la cámara que utiliza rollo la tengo cual pieza de museo, y la digital de mi hermana, con la que he tomado las fotos, tiene un menú que me marea; ella me enseña y yo agrando, achico, y nada!!!! :nuts::nuts::nuts


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Limeñito,dime : existe un barrio más residencial que los demás dentro del distrito ??? por ejemplo en Comas,la Urbanización El Parral es lo más bonito,en San Juan de Lurigancho,Zárate es lo más vistoso.... eso mismo pasa en El Agustino ??? confieso que nunca he visitado el distrito,si he pasado por Nicolás de Ayllón y de refilón he visto el inicio de la avenida Riva Agüero.


Hola, en realidad, lo que más abunda en El Agustino son los asentamientos humanos; claro que también hay varias urbanizaciones. Precisamente lo que ven allí (la zona llana, no el cerro) se llama La Corporación; nació como tal a comienzos de los 60s, si no me equivoco y es, a mi gusto, "lo más bonito" que tenemos: buena oferta de colegios particulares, una plaza central llena de vida al término de un algo agraciado bulevar, pequeños (e incluso cerrados) pero bien cuidados parques, la principal comisaría del distrito, dos bancos (están dando los últimos retoques a un nuevo local de Interbank), la municipalidad, la microbiblioteca,la estación de bomberos,,,, puedes ver a los niños practicando skate, manejando bicicleta y hasta jugando tenis con toda naturalidad y sin peligro. Incluso algunas casas tienen jardines (otras familias, teniendo espacio, parece que no les interesa, y es curioso en un distrito que cuenta con un vivero municipal). En fin, es lo más cercano que tenemos a una urbanización, digamos, de San Miguel, por poner un caso. Y ahora veamos qué sucede con lo de La Pólvora, a donde, entre otras cosas, se trasladará el local de la municipalidad, actualmente encajonado en plena Av. Riva Aguero.

(este nuevo comentario es de hoy martes 19:

Cómo construyen ahora los bancos: en un 2x3!!! Hoy me he dado cuenta de que ya hay cinco bancos instalados en la Urb. La Corporación: Banco Azteca, Mibanco, Banco de Crédito, Banco de la Nación e Interbank. Una sorpresa, realmente)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Claudia4681 said:


> Interesantes fotos.... una pregunta donde queda El Agustino? (recuerden q no tengo familiaridad con muchas partes del Perù pq no vivo alla buhh )


Queda a la entrada del Cono Este; en micro, a unos 30 minutos del centro histórico (yo a Paseo Colón llego en 20 minutos). Limita con el Cercado. Más rato paso un mapa.

Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Darko y Pedro, ¿Ustedes dos también han tomado la 35? Yo solo la he tomado para ir o al Alfonso Ugarte (la A) o a Abancay (la B), pero nunca para el otro lado; quiero decir que con esa línea solo he llegado por el este a la cuadra 15 de Riva Agüero. 

Navegador, a ver si un buen día hago de tu guía, a ver si se te pasa el “mello”.

Sí, yo también imagino repetida la experiencia de Medellín, Roberto_vp.

Gracias y saludos a todos, muy sinceros, por cierto.

Más rato un par de fotos más.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Limeñito muy interesantes tus fotos. Me habían dicho que la Municipalidad de LIma hace tours al cerro San Cristobal, ya desde el año pasado, sabes algo de eso? Había escuchado que ya existía un mirador en la cima del cerro, y que la vista es espectacular.


¿Al cerro San cristóbal? Yo sólo he tomado los urbanitos que pululan por la plaza mayor; deben pagar sus impuestos, supongo, pero no creo que sean propiamente de la Municipalidad. Y claro, la vista es espectacular, Lima se ve inmensa y no es ni la 20ava parte, pero me desilusioné un poco con el centro financiero (quizá porque fue un día donde no estaba tan despejado, en fin). Y el mirador del San Cristóbal existe desde hace varios años, con pista iluminada, cruz de 20 m y toda la respectiva parafernalia que amerita el caso.

En El Agustino, las obras están avanzando muy lentas y se está dando prioridad a la construcción de una nueva vía para la gente de la zona alta; todo el proceso durará alrededor de 3 años.
Saludos.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Muy simpaticas tus fotos limenito, y gracias por mostrarnos tu distrito. Estoy seguro que con el proyecto de la Polvora, aumentara el movimiento economico local, lo que permitira ir mejorando poco a poco la infraestructura del Agustino.
Saludos


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Queda a la entrada del Cono Este; en micro, a unos 30 minutos del centro histórico (yo a Paseo Colón llego en 20 minutos). Limita con el Cercado. Más rato paso un mapa.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por la info limeñito


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Y ahora veamos qué sucede con lo de La Pólvora, a donde, entre otras cosas, se trasladará el local de la municipalidad, actualmente encajonado en plena Av. Riva Aguero.


Y ahora que recuerdo ... La Polvora??? ... de ahi no esta cerca El Museo Presbítero Maestro??? ... y claro el fortín ... he pasado por ahi .. para El Angel (creo que asi se llama el otro cementerio) ... y he visto un dinosaurio ... estas partes tambien son del Agustino?? ... no saber ubicarme :bash: .. aunque creo que he pasado por allí.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Nooooooooooo!!!!
Cómo se te ocurre mencionar al dinosaurio! Eso está prohibido en este thread.

El cementerio Presbítero está, desde luego, en Lima (Cercado), pero El Angel supongo que también (en la Guía de calles del 2002 figura como Lima, y en la del 2006, como El Agustino, pero en El Agustino hay uno nuevo, que no recuerdo su nombre, algo así como "Divino Señor").


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*De noche*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Estas tres fotos las he aclarado para que noten la silueta del cerro en la noche, así como el San Cristóbal; por su ubicación, desde El Agustino no se puede divisar la cruz, pero como el cerro se ve bastante largo, puede verse los postes iluminados y los carros cuando suben y bajan. Todo un espectáculo para los ojos.



















A diferencia de El Pino, San Cosme (estos dos en La Victoria) o San Pedro y Siete de octubre (El Agustino), este sector, Catalina Huanca, no está urbanizado hasta la cima, sino hasta la mitad, y solo por contadas calles pueden pasar (si bien se está construyendo una vía llamada, "pintorescamente", la "vía expresa de los cerros"; en fin...), las demás son muy estrechas, solo para personas; esto disminuye el efecto de saturación y "apretadera" que podría causar. Es realmente bonito ver esa negra silueta a la luz de la luna llena; sencillamente impresionante.










Las luces hacen ver cuánto del cerro San Cristóbal está urbanizado.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Un pequeño mapa para que se ubiquen; exactamente a su izquierda está el Cercado de Lima.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ buena idea la de poner en mapita el distrito

No conozco El Agustino pero me parece que para ir a la sierra los buses pasan por ahi no?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Los parques de La Corporación*

Si dije que "lo mejorcito" de El Agustino es esa urbanización, ya deben haberse dado cuenta de que desde el aire incluso puede parecer el típico asentamiento humano limeño; es que por más urbanización que sea, las casas, en su gran mayoría, solo están pintadas en la fachada. En todo caso, ahora, siguiendo con lo de las "panorámicas", les seguiré mostrando lo que veo, desde mi ventana, obviamente.

Comencemos con los 6 parques (hay uno más, pero no estoy seguro de si es La Corporación, en fin):

-El parque El Trabajador; en Navidad sancochan a los árbolitos poniéndoles cables con las luces tan típicas de esas fechas.



















-El parque Triangular (más original no puede ser el nombre...); dentro él se encuentra la biblioteca (depende de la BNP, no es municipal); la cosa verde con crema, es, pese a todo, nuestra municipalidad.










-La Plaza de Armas; en 1991 (o en el 92; no recuerdo bien) cuando tenía 5 años, un helicóptero aterrizó allí (oooooh). Es muy amplia, tiene una moderna pero algo huachafona pileta, y los domingos izan el pabellón bicolor. Qué lindo...










Nunca entenderé la manía esa destar haciendo rectángulos y triángulos con los pobres árboles. Un abuso. Fuera de eso, no deja de sorprenderme el que este parque tenga bastante vida y actividad: al 5 o 6am puedes ver personas trotando; hasta hace unos años aún jugaban fulbito en ella, pero felizmente eso ya no se da, porque entre otras cosas rellenaron ese espacio vacío con una pileta.










-El parque Túpac Amaru. Uno delos más bonitos, con sus palmeras y sus cuidados jardines (invita al "romanticismo"; ya dije que es el favorito de los enamorados y afines). Atrás, las palmeras del colegio Johannes Gutenberg




















(no! me debo ir a mi casa, ya son las 11:52pm; ojalá llegue entero. "mañana la seguimos")


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Como lo dijo Antonio Machado en Campos de Castilla...

Caminante, son tus huellas
el camino y nada más;
Caminante, no hay camino,
se hace camino al andar.
Al andar se hace el camino,
y al volver la vista atrás
se ve la senda que nunca
se ha de volver a pisar.
Caminante no hay camino
sino estelas en la mar.


Disculpen a los que les pueda sonar cursi, pero El Agustino está andando y haciendo su propio camino... 





Limeñito said:


> Piero, mi distrito está volviéndose cada vez más habitable, pero aún le falta harto camino por recorrer.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué bien Limeñito, ahora vamos llegando a las tomas más específicas...todo muy interesante. Y las fotos van mejorando de calidad, una grata nueva. :yes: Me alegra mucho que existan todas las áreas verdes que has mostrado, es buen indicio de avance, que se provea lugares de esparcimiento a la comunidad. 

Veo que te está agarrando fuerte el bichito de postear fotos...se puede volver muy adictivo, así que con paciencia... 

¡Gracias de nuevo! :cheers2:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

El parque: El Trabajador se ve q anda muy bien cuidado


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan estas nuevas fotos mostradas, por lo menos en esa parte del Agustino el cerro esta despejado, no puedo decir lo mismo de lo que se ve por donde yo vivo porque desde el techo se ve a lo lejos las escaleras amarillas de Castañeda ... jeje Salu2!!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustó más o menos esta:










Nuevamente, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

-El parque Los Olivos: entre sus méritos destaca el que en 1993 haya quedado en segundo lugar en un concurso de parques y jardines a nivel metropolitano. Aún eso no deja de sorprenderme, dado el pequeño tamaño dl parque. Junto a los dos árboles que parecen muertos (fíjense que ni hojas tienen; no sé que les ha pasado, pues hace unos meses seguían bien), vean ese "arbolote". Nunca he visto un árbol tan o más grande que ese; jamás. Y eso que a veces lo podan.
Ahora bien; el enrejado de ese parque abarca todo su perímetro, como el parque El trabajador; había una senda por la que obviamente ya no se puede pasar. Los vecinos lo quisieron así (es que además hubieran pagado más si lo hacían de otra manera). En fin; ahí está, justo en frente de mi ex colegio; del cerro lo separa una distancia de 50 metros cuando mucho.










-Los Eucaliptos: Bonito parque en frente de la Compañía de Bomberos de El Agustino; una de las zonas más bonitas y apacibles de la urbanización. Una vez Tula Rodríguez estaba grabando dentro del parque; estaba repasando un guion, le saludé y corrspondió a mi saludo. en fin, uno de los recuerdos más antiguos que tengo (tendría 3 años y medio) fue que justo en este parque (que en esa época parecía una mezcla de chacra y bosque, como el Túpac donde incluso pastaba una oveja): estaba en un pequeño triciclo, el inconciente de mi papá me dejó un rato solo para que compre un dulce y un perrazo blanco se me acercó; tan chico sería yo que ni me asusté.
Después de tanta remembranza, bueno, ahí lo ven:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Detalles. Por LuisAngel.*

Están pintando el colegio inicial Nº 17; por su tamaño fácil y podría pasar por un colegio de primaria. Ahora luce mucho mejor; un verde agua que si bien no es mi color favorito, al colegio le sienta muy bien.










-Catalina Huanca: la posta, el tanque y la losa deportiva homónima, pintada de unos estridentes amarillos y verdes. Como ven, ya son poquísimas las casas de triplay. Noten que hay unos como andenes lamentablemente con casi nada de plantas, lo mismo para el terral al lado de la losa, con unos cuantos árboles raquíticos; mejoraría en algo sus aspecto de estar rebosante de verde. Tarea pendiente.










-Detalles del detalle:
Esta casa debe tener una vista maldita; un amigo mío (no lo visito con frecuencia, pues es testigo de Jrehová y piensa que su misión es convertirme) vive a escasos metros. En un espacio en donde la mayor parte de las casas muestran sus lados y no sus fachadas, ésta resalta porque está construida "de frente" (claro que sus lados están sin tarrajear). Noten que esta casa está sola, no limita con ninguna. Pasable...










El tanque, hasta hace una semana bien pintado; ahora garabateado por indeseables que nunca faltan y que conforman legión por aquí.










-Los cerros al fondo, siempre presentes:

No sé cómo se llama, está lleno de antenas y lo veo cuando, con la línea 71B paso por la Av. Perú en camino a la Casona de San Marcos. Pienso que se encuentra en San Martín de Porres. Noten la fábrica de "Cristal", ¿la ubican? Es la construcción más alta que ven.
A la derecha, sector rimense del cerro San Cristóbal.










Esto es San Juan de Lurigancho, como ya les mostré anteriormente:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Cuarenta palmeras y dos anfiteatros*

Hola de nuevo, les muestro fotos que tomé del colegio Johannes Gutenberg, uno de los más amplios y mejor acondicionados del distrito. Mi hermana inició sus clases de 1º de secundaria el pasado lunes, y bueno, estas fotos son del jueves: 










En realidad, los dos pabellones principales del colegio nos unas joyas arquitectónicas, es más, pienso que deberían ser pintados, pero su infraestructura es aceptable. La longitud del colegio es considerable.










"Cristo el único fundamento"


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Acercamiento a uno de los dos anfiteatros del colegio, enclavados en pleno cerro. En noviembre fui a una asamblea general y la vista es maravillosa; yo complacido, en la grada de arriba, viendo las islas; los padres, abajo, sacándose los ojos. Y los señores alemanes que viven y enseñan allí, al último tuvieron que recoger los papeles que algunos padres "olvidaron", incluso una pequeñita de 4 años; les ayudé, avergonzado después de todo.










El parque Túpac en primer plano: al lado izquierdo apenas pueden advertirse los pabellones de educación inicial: color ladrillo y ventanas enmarcadas de blanco. Atrás, algunas de las 40 palmeras que resaltan frente a la grisura del cerro.











Más lejos










Vean a los niños en su clase de educación física; ese es el auditorio situado más arriba; allí fue la bendita asamblea a la que por mongo no llevé cámara.




















Saludos y espero que les guste.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh el parque de Tula .. y el saludo correspondiente ... buena anecdota. Me resulta simpatikón el Colegio Gutemberg y sus palmeras. Salu2


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Están muy interesantes tus fotos, el colegio también está bueno, me ha gustado la foto que están haciendo educación física.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos.
El día sábado, aparte de hacer un calor infernal, tuve tiempo para tomar una foto a una de las puntas del cerro, teñida de anaranjado por la luz del Sol poniente.
Noten el contraste con el color usualmente plomizo azulado; la diferencia es grande.

(S 23/02/2008)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me vendí!!!!
No, en realidad fue premeditado. ¿Leen el nombre de Ollanta Humala? También hay pintas del APRA y demás que ni la garúa de invierno puede desaparecer; es un abuso, francamente. Aunque con el tiempo se borran por completo, eso sí.
¿Y hace cuánto tiermpo hicieron esa pinta? Ya se imaginarán, pero hasta ahora la veo y no me gusta (no por tratarse particularmente de él).

Hace como dos años y medio leí en "Somos" que estudiantes de San Marcos habían realizado pintas con motivos poéticos en los cerros de Comas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me gusta esa última foto, Luis Ángel, lo rojizo le añade calidez al cerro, tienes razón. Y el colegio Gutenberg me sorprendió, se ve bastante grande. Y claro, lo pueden mejorar aún más y hacerlo más estético a la vista, pero la construcción de por sí se ve fuerte y con potencial.

Gracias, como siempre, por las fotos...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Apagón!!!!*




























El día domingo (24/02) hubo un completo apagón en el cerro San Cristóbal y los dos adyacentes. Se sentía extraño verlos así, y pensar que cuando era niño esa era la imagen habitual (claro, las casas tenían luz, pero la subida y la cima no; éstas deber estar más o menos desde el 95, no recuerdo bien).
Entonces me dije: los foristas de Incascrapers deben verlo. Aquí lo tienen; he tenido que aclarar las fotos más de la cuenta para que se pueda ver al menos la silueta de los cerros.
Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Arte contemporáneo (?)*

En la última foto pueden ver una luz blanca a los pies de uno de los cerros; según mis averiguaciones, proviene de una discoteca de SJL. En vivo se la ve gigantesca, inmensa, pero en la foto no salió captada tal y como es. Mis manos estuvieron especialmente temblorosas ese día, sino miren las siguientes fotos.

Qué locas las imágenes; las iba a eliminar pero decidí dejarlas, si hasta parece arte contemporáneo. Pensar que son las luces nocturnas de la ciudad.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Paisaje marciano..








la politica, para variar, la malogro hno:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Me gusta esa última foto, Luis Ángel, lo rojizo le añade calidez al cerro, tienes razón. Y el colegio Gutenberg me sorprendió, se ve bastante grande. Y claro, lo pueden mejorar aún más y hacerlo más estético a la vista, pero la construcción de por sí se ve fuerte y con potencial.
> 
> Gracias, como siempre, por las fotos...


Hola Canelita. Ese colegio tiene buena infraestructura y si entras notarías todo tan bien cuidado y limpio, como en ningún otro colegio agustiniano, pero como ves, los dos pabellones principales, por su color entre otras cosas, aparecen como deslucidos. Más importancia se les da a los muros de contención, por obvias razones.
Saludos!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Facil y expones en el Museo de Arte Contemporaneo de Barranco ... cuando lo terminen ... claro esta. Por otro lado, me has hecho acordar que sip habían esas pintan en los cerros de Comas y la verdad que no lucían mal ... ahora no hay na ... menos mal .... y en verano toman unos colores azulados que dan ganas de tomarles fotos pero nu tngo cam ... hno:

Sau2!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y debajo de "OLLANTA" decía "Ya viene Rosita" una señora que iba a volver a candidatear y al final no lo hizo.

A nuestros cerros nadie los respeta; escriben lo que les da la gana y la municipalidad no se preocupa de borrarlos pasados los ánimos electoreros.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Más fotos nocturnas*

¿Ven ese cerrote que se confunde en la oscuridad? Pueden apreciar el parque El trabajador y la Plaza de Armas. Las lucecitas al fondo (no se notan tan bien), son ya en el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho. Siempre me pregunté cómo se verá El Agustino desde allí.










Plaza de Armas:










El San Cristóbal en toda su dimensión:










Noche loca: La mano me tiembla; de noche mis fotos me salen así: una buena (al menos para mí), por cada quince chuecas, borrosas, movidas y afines; como acá, pero esta me gustó. Vean los postes y la cima del cerro.










Detalle: Parece una corona la que está en la punta.











Estas son mis favoritas:



















Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bkan ... me ha gustado ver tu panoràmica con el Cerro San Cristobal y de la ultima actualizaciòn las ultimas ... osea tus favoritas.

PD: Luis Angel, mejor porque no subes tus fotos en Photobucket??? ... es mas pràctico  Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Atardeceres; un cielo con vida*

Esos tonos anaranjados:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bkan ... me ha gustado ver tu panoràmica con el Cerro San Cristobal y de la ultima actualizaciòn las ultimas ... osea tus favoritas.
> 
> PD: Luis Angel, mejor porque no subes tus fotos en Photobucket??? ... es mas pràctico  Salu2


Gracias, tendré en cuenta tu recomendación.
Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Las ultimas fotos estan interesantes  gracias por mostrarlas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta bien! yo creo que en esto somos honestos porque mostramos todas las facetas de nuestra ciudad, no tratamos de enseñar solo lo más moderno o lujoso. Es imposible que una ciudad no tenga cosas que mejorar, asi que si hay gente que utiliza imágenes de distritos pobres para burlarse *creyendo* que su país es la 8va maravilla, darse contra la realidad les va a doler mucho.

Limeñito, sigue con tu thread... gracias por el esfuerzo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos; no esperaba un comentario como el de Ledper, que al fin y al cabo, no e sofensivo, pero debía haber intuído que sucedería.
Por favor, si para hacer trabajos en los que buscaba información sobre el distrito, o en horas de relajo, me hje topado con cada cosa!!!!! Bien claro dije que la honestidad y la sinceridad están ante todo, y si recorto buena parte de mis fotos para que no se vea una pared sin tarrajear o un fierro por allí... pues, como que ya se sobreentiende, no? No es cerrarse ante la realidad ni nada. Sí, he visto fotos escalofriantes, burlas, e información más exagerada que real, en español e inglés, en las que a este lugar se le pinta como "el peor" de Lima. ¿Y acaso, en términos generales, no es desaliñado y algo peligroso? Claro!!!! Mis fotos, por más malabares que quiera hacer (xd!) lo muestran muy bien. En todo caso, siguiendo tal lógica, también se utilizaría fotos de nuestros edificios para burlarse comparando con imágenes de "skylines" más desarrollados, por así decirlo. Eso no lo he averiguado y ni siquiera lo pensaba, en fin..

Curiosa la imagen (y a modo de autocrítica quizás he ayudado a fomentarla, al contar incidentes personales) del distrito en el que vivo.
Que si en el 2004 contaba con 35 pandillas? Sí
Que si es el tercer más pobre de los 43 de Lima? Quizás, no me consta. Lo que no deja de llamarme la atención es que cada vez que he tenido que presentarme, solo basta decir "El Agustino" para recibir un "de verdad?", un "no pareces...", un "pero, tienes amigos TU allí?" o un gesto de sorpresa, algo que no debería divertirme, pero es delicioso ver esas muecas, como para un momento Kodak.
Recuerdo en una clase de Geografía y Ecología en el 2005; una profesora, madrileña ella; el tema era "CBD" de una ciudad; y así comentó que a ella le dijeron que el peor lugar es El Agustino, que nunca debía ir por allí. Todos los alumnos al unísono: "jajajajajaajajaaja" Ay, pensé yo, qué es esto! Hace poco, en febrero, mi jefe en la sede central de la universidad me preguntó dónde vivo, y francamente comenzó con preguntas inquisidoras; ya en su carro, camino a Veterinaria en San borja, contaba que cuando tiene que irse a Ate o Santa Anita, se da un tremendo vueltón para no pasar por allí; claro que como no me dejo, le hablaba en el mismo tono cachaciento, preguntándole qué fue lo que le "curó".
En realidad no hay paltas ni huachafa devoción distrital; no es para dramatizar.

Saludos a todos y continuemos el recorrido


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Garabatos*

La primera fue de casualidad; las otras tres fotos las hice a drede. Me encantan!!!
Sé que están demás, pero no puedo evitarlo.





































:nuts:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Las rocas!*





































Sucesión de cerros: tres cadenas...y las tres se ven de diferente color!!!!! (aquí la roca se ha colado y se cree cerro...)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(qué roche, una de las rocas sale mojada en algunas fotos, es que la escobillé pues tenía una mancha azulada; se calienta cual horno, pero en fin, da la apariencia de ser enorme, cuando es más bien pequeña, eso sí, no hay quien pueda removerla y la hemos "adoptado")


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Hola Limeñito, hace algun tiempo que no entro en este hilo y me doy con buenas fotos, la de las cuevas me impresionaron y los cerros cercanos son impresionantes hay mucha energia en ese paisaje, el area mas central puede mejorar mas aún, se nota preocupación por mantener el poco verde que hay y que mucho nos cuesta mantener por las razones que todos los peruanos y limeños sabemos. Bueno, las casas mas arriba, les falta aun por mejorar mas de a pocos se va lejos. Felicitaciones buenas fotos, no me sorpreende por que los antiguos peruanos adoraban a los apus como sus dioses.. Gracias por las fotos y no te expongas demasiado, no vale la pena arriesgar nuestra salud por un bien material que puede ser adquirido con dinero.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Carlos.
Gracias por tu comentario, y por tu sugerencia (no quiero ser fanfarrón, pero siempre tengo claro que no vale la pena morir tontamente o quedar magullado por algo material que se puede reemplazar o recuperar).
Saludos!!


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

Hola..limeñito ...tengo una duda...son realmente cuevas o tuneles excavados durante la epoca colonial.......


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola, yo que vivo demasiado cerca de allí no me sé la historia!!!!!
Solo que por algún motivo que desconozco, se corrió la voz d que los tesoros de Catalina Huanca estarían enterrados allí. Una vez en la tv vi un programa sobre eso: se creú una compañía a principios del s. XX para excavar, por lo que hay socavones (varias casas se derrumbaron en el 2003) y esas cuevas (tengo entrendido que hay dos cuevas más, pero no tengo imágenes).
Así que son de inicios de siglo. Mi papá me cuenta que cuando era muy niño, fuera de la cueva más grande había grandes piedras con destartalada cruces de madera. luego ya no supo qué pasó, pero sospecha que eran cuepos enterrados de trabajadores.
En la web no he encontrado nada; quisiera investigar más a fondo. Siempre me llamó la atención y mira pues, es muy poco lo que sé.
Saludos!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Esos tonos anaranjados:


Lindas estas fotos...vaya cielo...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

es bastante sano , mostrar todas las zonas de lima,, lima es variada,, y tenemos el valor de mostrar todo,, no como otros paises,, con sus fotos recontrarebuscadas.. en fin es ignorante ese tipo de gente q hace alusion a la pobreza peruana.
lima esta comenzando a resurgir,, si asi como esta , ya es bacan ,, imaginense d aqui a unos años ,cuando nuestra economia siga creciendo..ahi quiero ver a esos atorrantes q tanto rajan.
limeñito,, se q lees con desconcierto , ciertos comentarios,, pero en fin ,,no importa ,,,si el barrio de uno es feo, bonito, lejos, cerca,..chico,grande, con infraestructura..etc
sea como sea,, uno le guarda cariño,, por q es el lugar donde uno crecio,,, fue al colegio,, donde te raspaste la rodilla ,cuando te caiste de la bici,, tus broncas y juegos en los parques,, donde distes tus "chapetexes"..en fin ,,si para uno mismo ,su barrio es especial ..eso es suficiente , lo q diga el mundo no importa.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Lo que dices es muy cierto.

Esa obsesión mía por los perritos de la casa de abajo; al estar abajo, también cuentan como panorámica, ¿no? Amarguitos paran.










Algo sospecha:










En guardia:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Al interior de la casa....¿A eso se llama adecuarse a la naturaleza?*

Bueno, tampoco es que estas tres rocas estén bajo techo, son parte del patio del segundo piso (por allí he llegado a sembrar de todo: desde plantas ornamentales hasta pimientos, pasando por maíz morado, quinua, quiwicha, tomates y hasta una papaya!!!! (ésta no pudo crecer, al igual que las papitas amarillas)




























Qué lindo...

:nuts:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> Lindas estas fotos...vaya cielo...


Con esto se demuestra de que no todo se reduce a la supuestamente permanente panza de burro, que me gusta, de todos modos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ yaaaa peeee tiooooo, no seas mala onda!, Como cada uno tiene su punto de vista...entonces deja ser a los demas! lo bonito y feo es subjetivo ...

Me gusto el perro blanquito, tiene cara de buena onda! , sera?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Amé al perro (facil no tanto en persona) jajaja... esa roca es todo un hito


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buehhh cuando tenga mi cam en mano te voy a hacer la competencia Luis Angel, asi que normal px mostraremos que los "Conos" (Q mela cuando hablan asi!!! prefiero que digan Lima Norte, Lima Oeste o Lima Sur ... en fin!!!) tambien tienen lo suyo .. si o no??? ... hasta podemos quedar un dia pa recorrer y retratar a estos lares que son retratados con prejuicios (lo digo por mi ya que nu tngo cam ... abuuu!!! :lol: ) ... n fin ... Salu2 y sigue con el thread.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Aman a ese cachorrillo porque a ustedes nunca les ha puesto mala cara como a mí.
Ledper, eso mismo escribe a cada reportero y a cada canal cuya señal se ve fuera de nuestro país. No creo estar fomentando nada contra nuestro país. No tienes de qué disculparte; no tengo absolutamente ningún problema contigo y espero dejarlo ahí. Saludos.

Inkandrew, tienes mucha razón (eso sí: siempre serás "la competencia de...."; es broma)

Saludos a todos.


Ah, no es una roca; son muchas!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas fotos, pero... que tiene de especial la roca... me perdi de algo seguramente... el perrito que lindo  :banana:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

no entendi lo de la competencia :nuts: ... de veras ... hoy estoy lentium.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutamente NADA de especial.
Saludos, Chocaviento.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Un avance*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Más fotos nocturnas*

Reconozcan la Plaza de Armas y el parque El Trabajador, además de mi ex colegio.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Amanece: Viernes 11/04/2008. Jugando con la cámara (mejor dicho, sigo tratando de explorarla), me salieron estas tres tonalidades en menos de 15 segundos! Serían las 7:00am.




























Saludos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Luis Ángel, estoy muy complacida de ver que tus habilidades fotográficas van mejorando, obviamente estás aprendiendo y practicando al igual que varios de nosotros, y quizás algunos comentarios vengan por no estar al tanto que somos varios novatos fotográficos en Incascrapers...de cualquier manera, me encantaron las últimas fotos, las de los cerros rojizos, los perritos y la última entrega panorámica. No entendí bien lo de las piedras, pero no importa... 

Gracias por seguir actualizándonos con fotos de tu distrito, siempre es bueno tener una presencia en el foro.

PD: Con las tomas nocturnas, salen mejor si dejas la cámara en un lugar fijo, ya sea un muro, una piedra, o tus mismos brazos muy cercanos a tu cuerpo. Las tomas saldrán más nítidas...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xeeres tus ultimas actualizaciones, me gusta la del atardecer del agustino


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Luis Ángel, estoy muy complacida de ver que tus habilidades fotográficas van mejorando, obviamente estás aprendiendo y practicando al igual que varios de nosotros, y quizás algunos comentarios vengan por no estar al tanto que somos varios novatos fotográficos en Incascrapers...de cualquier manera, me encantaron las últimas fotos, las de los cerros rojizos, los perritos y la última entrega panorámica. No entendí bien lo de las piedras, pero no importa...
> 
> Gracias por seguir actualizándonos con fotos de tu distrito, siempre es bueno tener una presencia en el foro.
> 
> PD: Con las tomas nocturnas, salen mejor si dejas la cámara en un lugar fijo, ya sea un muro, una piedra, o tus mismos brazos muy cercanos a tu cuerpo. Las tomas saldrán más nítidas...


Hola Canelita!!!!!! Gracias por "comprenderme", pero ya no resaltes mis lentos progresos!!!!!! Me incomodan aun más (claro, sé que no es tu intención y estoy melodramático, en fin...). Qué bueno que te haya gustado el grupo de imágenes que he mostrado; en cuanto a lo de las piedras, me llama la atención el que seas la segunda forista en preguntar: no son más que dos rocas (yotras más pequeñitas) fuera de mi casa, y muchas más (un minibosque de piedras) dentro de mi casa (claro que no bajo techo!). No tienen naaaada de especial, solo las quise mostrar.

En la noche intento poner mi cámara en una superficie firme, pero ni aun así!!! Bueno, parece ser un caso perdido, qué puedo hacer...

Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Xeeres tus ultimas actualizaciones, me gusta la del *atardecer* del agustino


Perdiste!
Estaba amaneciendo!!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Otro avance*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*(te crees el misterioso? No, es un avance más)*


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Se ve que el Agustino a progresado muchísimo, un amigo tenía una panaderia por esos lares, les hablo de hace como 25 años, por esos tiempos daba miedo pasar por ahí.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

recién veo tu thread, limeñito, me han gustado todas las fotos, increible, no conocía esa zona!!! 

Muy linda esta foto


Limeñito said:


>


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Lúcuma!

Es que Lima es tan grande; hay cada rinconcito que uno no conoce, o solo de oídas.

(En realidad la foto está muy recortada, solo que estoy en plena campaña de intriga. No tengo nada mejor que hacer)

Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

JT 69 said:


> Se ve que el Agustino a progresado muchísimo, un amigo tenía una panaderia por esos lares, les hablo de hace como 25 años, por esos tiempos daba miedo pasar por ahí.


El "avance" s eestá dando recién desde hace menos de 5 años; recuerdo cuando era niño y el distrito seguía igual (claro que hay haaaaaarto camino todavía)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Civilización. Se busca.*

Lunes 14/04/2008. Serían las 3:50pm y la Luna se hace presente. Nadie creería que aquello está en medio de una ciudad como Lima.










Bueno, aquí se ve "algo" hecho por el hombre: un muro y un pequeño anfiteatro. Ah, una nube blanca se equivocó de cielo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fotos antiguas, del álbum familiar.*

Me disculparán las manchas blancas; es que yo mismo les tomé una foto....a cada foto! (me las habían escaneado pero salieron muy borrosas y pequeñísimas).

Actuación en el colegio Johannes Gutenberg (debe haber sido en el 2004)



















La gente bien sentada:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Perdiste!
> Estaba amaneciendo!!!!


Yo me refería a esta foto:



Limeñito said:


>


Y weno sobre las fotos de las fotos .... XD me gusta como se ven las palmeras y eso que no soy partidario de ellas hno: ... pero se ven bien :cheers:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pero ahora han limpiado las palmeras; les han quitado sus hojas secas y su corteza inservible (bueno, al menos a 28 del total de 40).


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

En ciertas tomas recuerda Cajamarca


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Claudia4681 said:


> En ciertas tomas recuerda Cajamarca


???

:weird:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

jajajaja me das de la loca?? jajajaja:lol:... digo por los cerros... Cajamarca esta encerrada por lindos cerros


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(Primero Positano y ahora Cajamarca.... quejéjto!!! Bueno, lo tomo como los halagos que son, pero El Agustino es El Agustino y nunca dejará de serlo. El cerro es plomizo, casi azulado, y puede ser hasta rojizo gracias a la luz del Sol; hay plantas, claro, pero escasísimas. En fin: Cajamarca??? qué buiiina)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese cachorrito cada vez me odia más (con esta foto ya basta y no me pidan más!!!)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Hay una casa al frente...*

... cuya fachada debe ser la más bonita del sector (lástima que no puedo decir lo mismo de sus lados), es de las pocas que "mira de frente" y está separada del resto en una ubicación privilegiada. Lo malo es que aguanta al Sol hasta que deja de brillar (las reglas del feng shui no lo recomiendan).
En fin:










Me llamó la atención el cielo, tan encendido; el sol se iba ocultando.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Por fin! El mar!*

No es para nada la mejor vista del mar. Apenas se dejó ver (hay otras ocasiones en las que se le ve como si estuviera a una cuadra de distancia! y está a más de 12 km. Sobre todo en los "sunsets": el mar se vuelve amarillo, rosado y rojo. Qué lindo...)










Pequeño detalle: Noten la iglesia de San Francisco


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El domingo 13 de abril (de este año, se entiende)...*

... subí a lo alto del cerro, acompañado por mis guardaespaldas (o sea, mis padres), a entrevistar a varias personas para una tarea de la universidad. Mis pilas estaban en muere!!! Y no pude tomar muchas panorámicas. En fin, aquí están:

1. Los tres cerros (y otros dos a la izquierda): una clásica imagen para los que vivimos por estos lares:





























2. La Corporación: Aparecen cinco parques: El Trabajador, Triangular, Túpac Amaru, Plaza de Armas y Los Olivos (sol falta Los Eucaliptos para completar el sexteto) Aparecen también el colegio Joahannes Gutenberg. La calle en forma de L a la izquierda se llama Mariano Baldarrago, de la que he mostrado algunas fotos.










A la derecha, el parque Los Eucaliptos. El cerro de atrás (o al menos, esa parte) no se ve desde mi casa.




























El colegio iluminado por el Sol (el parque que ven se llama Los Eucaliptos)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Unas rocas y, al fondo, la Plaza de Armas, con la bandera (era domingo) y la pileta (que a esas horas chorrea agua...)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sonrían: Lo que ven al fondo es el "skyline" del Centro Financiero de San Isidro.
Ya lo he dicho varias veces: Entre El Agustino y San Isidro sólo se interpone La Victoria...:nuts:











El "skyline" del centro de Lima











Detalles:



















Saludos a todos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan bastante las panorámicas de tus 2 ultimos post. Salu2 Luis Angel


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Debo reconocer que tenìa tiempo que no entraba en tu thread, me disculpo por eso. Hay mucho que apreciar en cada toma, cada fotografìa que colocas trae imágenes interesantìsimas!!!!!!

Este tipo de thread, quizà no muestre grandes dotes de fotògrafo, quizà la càmara no es de ùltima generaciòn e incluso no haya edifcios con muro cortina que fotografiar... pero es justamente este thread el que nos hace ver lo que nuestra ciudad tiene, no provocando una imagen negativa, mas bien con las fotos que nos muestras nos das una idea sumamente positiva.

No siempre una foto me hace sentir tan bien como la del bichito que no se como se llama pero que me hizo sonreir al ver que la colocaste.... ademàs los "garabatos" me fascinaron....

Tu thread no es ni mas ni menos que los otros, tu thread tiene su lugar asi como los de los demàs lo tienen por lo que significan.

Gracias Limeñito!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Ese cachorrito cada vez me odia más (con esta foto ya basta y no me pidan más!!!)


Me encantó

Limeñito, tu thread tiene ángel, me gusta ver tus fotos, las tomas con mucho cariño y eso se nota, se siente.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos; gracias por los comentarios. Lo que sí no me perdono es no haber subido a lo alto en el verano, cuando hay mayor nitidez en el ambiente. Cuando subí parecía que había humo; todo se veía tan borroso, una atmósfera fantasmal! Y para colmo me centré más en las cuevas que en el skyline. Pero como voy a subir cada domingo (recuerden que tengo que entrevistar a la gente que vive por allí), habrá varias oportunidades.
Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Les muestro nuevamente el mapa, para que se guíen y ubiquen lo que han visto en las fotos que he tomado. (Eso sí: ahí donde dice Cortina, algo me dice que en realidad es "Cotrina". En fin...).


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos limeñito, me gustaron esas panorámicas, fácil podrían ser un banner con un mejor lente. La semana pasada fui al Hóspital Unanue me advirtieron de todo; pero en realidad sin desconocer la falta de seguridad, no tuvo mayores problemas; creo que se manejan algunos prejuicios.
Saludos.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Limeñito said:


>


Wow, que toma de lo más diferente e interesante...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Limeñito said:


>


esta foto también la encuentro muy interesante, es una vista privilegiada del valle...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> Wow, que toma de lo más diferente e interesante...


He ahí la palabra clave: "diferente".


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Atardecer*

Detalles de un atardecer maldito, de hace algunos días. ¿Quién dice que el cielo limeño es carente de emociones?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Ascención a la cruz*

Hoy (lunes 21 de abril del 2008; 4:32pm) estoy bajando para tomar algunas fotos, cuando a lo lejos diviso tres hombres caminando en dirección a una crucecita que desde que tengo uso de razón existe en una de las puntas del cerro.










Detalle.










Hace seis años y medio estuve por allí y la cruz tenía una gran tela como las de las fiestas patronales y varias flores secas; al otro lado puede verse Ate (urbanización Valdiviezo) e incluso la Atarjea.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El 1er atardecer que muestras parece un predeterminado de relleno de Office ... nunca se me hubiese pasado por la cabeza que es el cielo limeño desde el Agustino. Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, debe ser debido al mar. Claro que eso no siempre sucede, sino en muy pocas ocasiones.
Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*La iglesia de San francisco siempre presente...*

...en estas fotos desordenadas y de días distintos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Atardecer*



















Saludos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Mmmm...lindo el atardecer en la primera toma...

Saludos, Luis Ángel...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonitas tomas de lo que parecen ser nuestros últimos días de sol...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué paja ese anaranjado intenso!!! Bonita foto!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos. Lamentablemente el frío se acerca y ya no serán tan comunes estos magníficos atardeceres, así que tendré que estar atento para tener lista mi cámara en el momento preciso.
Saludos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantásticas tus fotos de los atardeceres, sin duda estas en una posición privilegiada; espero algunos días más del gran Tayta Inti y así tomes más de tus fabulosas fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El otoño se hace sentir...*

...con mucha fuerza; me siento como entumecido, pero no me puedo quejar, pues esperaba con ansiar que llegue el "friecito" como he escuchado por allí. Hace ya varios días estuve tomando algunas imágenes (siempre desde la tan útil ventana); había mucha neblina, pero ésta se disipaba a eso de las 8:00 am cuando irrumpía el Sol; esto creaba una atmósfera tan borrosa como bella.

No sé, me llamó la atención (bueno, a veces el cielo es más azul)










Es tarde, y el cielo se viste de plomo. Una vez estuve a punto de captar cuando el Sol salía por esa, cómo lo digo, "unión", "juntura" (? bueno, me rindo) que ven a la derecha. Era espectacular; primera vez que veía al Sol aparecer exactamente por allí (no había pilas, para variar).










Amanece:




























Ya es tarde, y los cerros del fondo han desaparecido.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lindas las fotos... el sol saliente es hermoso... sea desde las colinas o montañas de la costa, o los valles de la sierra o desde la zona de la tierra de los volcanes  lindas fotos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Desaparecieron todos los cerros y dejaron solito al San Cristóbal.















































Y días después: pensar que eso es muy poco, pues a veces, sin exagerar, se ve algo con mucho esfuerzo (exagerando diría que no se ve nada). En fin, cuando la neblina llega, no cree en nadie.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Vean el efecto que crea la luz solar cuando hace que la neblina se disipe. Claro que en estos días, el Sol brilla por su ausencia.











Esta me gusta en especial: las casitas en el cerro y la urbanización y sus parquecillos en la zona llana.










Tienes razón, Canelita: cada amanecer tiene una belleza singular, especialmente si el Sol se digna a aparecer.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que tal neblina... Hasta me dio frio de solo verla lol


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y eso que ahora hay tanta que el medio cerro está invisible. Qué medio cerro!!! 3/4 diría yo!!


----------



## ungelo (Feb 18, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Bueno, lo de levantarse a las 6:00am... cómo te explico: son muy pocas veces, ahora con este frío me salen unas garras que me pego a la cama y no creo en nadie; es que mi trabajo está a 6 minutos (y 3 con "movilidad") así que me doy la licencia de levantarme más tarde. Pero a veces sí; y es gratificante y elimino mi cargo de conciencia; de verdad, uno se siente bien al levantarse temprano, aunh así no tenga ganas.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los nombres de los cerros, gracias por buscar, pero nada; nadie me da razón de ellos: o sea, sé que hay asentamientos humanos como Leticia o San bartolomé, pero yo quiero saber los nombres de lsoc erros, en especial de ese cerro inmenso y altísimo.
> Auxilio.



Igual digo yo, lo que interesa es el nombre de los cerros, ja-ja!
A ver si logramos obtener ayuda de quienes saben algo màs.

Hoy dediquè milagrosamente un par de horas durante el trabajo a esta busqueda, pero la verdad que hay poca, poquìsima documentaciòn sobre los cerros que circundan Lima.
Me siento vergonzosamente ignorante en no saber sus nombres ... es como si fueran huèrfanos los pobres! aunque sea con el apodo puedo contentarme.
A ver si al final lograremos ponerle una flechita a cada uno de esos picos que van y vienen con la neblina ...

Suponiendo de que los cerros medianamente elevados que aparecen en la foto a la cual me refirìa en anterioridad, estàn hacia el norte o nor-oeste (es decir hacia San Juan de Lurigancho), buscando y rebuscando encontrè algunos nombres que podrìan calzar: antes que nada el San Jerònimo de 544 m (si puedes, dale una mirada a este video en YouTube http://youtube.com/watch?v=RPXmaX8SVss&feature=related, yo no logro desde la oficina) y el Observatorio (nombre prometedor) pero sòlo es de 153 m.

... ahora voy, pero continuarè en la bùsqueda. Al pròximo episodio!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Parroquia Virgen de Nazaret*

Limeñito : Ya sé en que parroquia está designado mi primo :
VIRGEN DE NAZARET,cerquita a la Plaza de Armas en la urbanización Corporación :
http://www.virgendenazaret.com


----------

